# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests >  Seeking Artist for Commission

## Rains

Howdy All,

I apologize if this is the wrong spot for this but I'm trying to find an artist to help me take a map to the next level. I have included .jpgs of the work I've already done and would love to hear from any interested artists who are having a slow fall.

Thanks!

----------


## ThomasR

Hi Rains,

You'll get a larger audience by posting in the Mapmaking Request part of the forum, anyways, I might be interested in working with you on this project. You can check my portfolio with fantasy maps for novels an RPG and if you like what you see, shoot me an email at the address below

thomrey [at] hotmail [dot] com

Cheers !

----------


## ChickPea

I've moved the thread to mapmaking requests. As Thomas says, you're more likely to get a response here.  :Smile:

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello Rains,

I might be able to help you here: I make hand-drawn maps, and my portfolio is here: http://www.ryansthomason.com/Mapmaking/. If my style suits, I can be reached at ryan@ryansthomason.com.

----------


## Wired

Hello Rains,

I'd gladly take on this project for you! I am an experienced freelancer and have worked with a large number of authors, game publishers and Kickstarter projects before. You can find my maps and references at Foreign Worlds Cartography or by simply clicking the image in my signature below. 

If you like what you see, shoot me an email at mail@foreignworlds.net

best regards,
Sebastian of Foreign Worlds Cartography

----------


## Ralaris

Hello I can possibility help you. I do hand drawn fantasy maps you can contact me at my email ralarismaps@gmail.com

Feel free to check out some of my past work here on my website!

Kay

----------


## Clarketography

Hi Rains,

I would love to help you with your project. You can check out my recent work at https://www.artstation.com/clarketography

Please contact me at clarketography@outlook.com for any inquiries and all the best with the project, it's looking great so far.

Thank you.

----------


## Lord Zuol

Hi Rains,

I'm also interested in helping you progress your maps. I work both hand drawn and I use the Inkarnate program. Sorry, I don't have a portfolio available online to link, but if you're interested let me know.

----------


## Cédric H.

Hello Rains
I am interested in this project.
I have worked on similar project where the starting point was coming from the Aasgar's generator.
Check out my portfolio of fantasy maps and if you are interested leave something there or send me an email at TheFantasyMapsForge@gmail.com

----------


## Kate2192

Hey Rains, I’d also be interested in working on this project with you. You can check out my portfolio at https://kate_moody.artstation.com, and if you feel my style would work for you please feel free to email me at kateam@optonline.net or use the contact form on my site. Hope to hear from you. 

Kate

----------


## GreatWhiteNorth

HelloRains,

I'd love to be considered for your cartography needs! It looks like you have a great start and I would be really excited to take it further.

Here are the links to my profiles:
https://www.cartographersguild.com/album.php?u=86376
https://www.greatwhitenorthcartography.com/

If you like my work, you can message me at zacharybodenner (at) gmail (dot) com

----------


## vb.maps

Hello, Rains

I'm very interested in this project! You can see my portfolio here - https://www.artstation.com/vb_maps and here - https://www.instagram.com/vb.maps/

Feel free to contact me at vdm.bulgakov@gmail.com

Thank you!

----------

